# How Many do you guys think?



## Blackheadedboers (Dec 19, 2013)

Hey I was wondering how many babies two of my does are going to have. The Black paint is a FF at two years. The Red Boer is a third timer this will be her fourth. She had single, then twins, then triplets. Also on the Red Boer when do you think she will have them? They should be having them soonly. Some of my others have had kids already and the others are due next week, including the black paint.


----------



## Blackheadedboers (Dec 19, 2013)

I have another one that i'm not sure when she is due, I'll post a picture of her tomorrow when it is light out.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

I'm gonna say twins with the first one, and at least three with the other


----------



## Blackheadedboers (Dec 19, 2013)

Thats more or less what I was thinking I was kind of thinking 4 for the red head since she is so big.


----------



## Blackheadedboers (Dec 19, 2013)

can any one guess when the red head will kid?


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

Quads are rare but is possible. I think the red head will have triplets and the Nubian maybe one.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

What month was the red head bred??


----------



## Blackheadedboers (Dec 19, 2013)

She was bred in August, they all where


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

We'll depending on what time of the month she was bred I'm gonna guess maybe in the next week or sooner  good luck


----------



## Blackheadedboers (Dec 19, 2013)

Yea thats what i'm thinking too. My others are kidding next week.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

We'll congrats I have some that I'm pretty sure are pregnant  yay kids!!!!!!


----------



## Blackheadedboers (Dec 19, 2013)

Yup, here's my other one if you guys want to take a look at her.

http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f220/how-many-babies-when-do-you-guys-think-she-will-kid-161236/


----------



## Blackheadedboers (Dec 19, 2013)

Both does have a hard udder now!!


----------



## Blackheadedboers (Dec 19, 2013)

they have now both kidded, on the same day!! Two does for the paint, and triplet bucks for the boer doe.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Congrats!


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Yay, I was right(for once) ! . Congrats


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

I was right on the boer and wrong on the boer. Congrats though!!! Can you post pics??


----------



## Blackheadedboers (Dec 19, 2013)

Here are they. One of the triplets I gave to a doe who lost her kids.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Cute!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

Oh how sweet!!!!! The babies are adorable!!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Too cute!


----------



## Blackheadedboers (Dec 19, 2013)

Thanks!! They are nice looking kids as well. Four of them are nice and thick!!


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

I think it is so sweet that you put one of the triplets with the mother who had a loss


----------



## Blackheadedboers (Dec 19, 2013)

We do that a lot. We will even do that when a doe has a single and another has either trips or quads. We do it so that 1) There is less stress on the mother of the quads or trips. 2) so that the kids get more milk, which makes them grow more. 3) Lastly if one loses them they often get depressed. I've had one who lost her only single and ended up stealing a kid from another doe. Haha


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

We'll yeah I would do the same thing but seeing that picture of the mother with the lost baby and that triplet. She looks like she loves it like her own. Btw is she a good step mom to the baby??


----------



## Blackheadedboers (Dec 19, 2013)

Yup, So far she is a good step mom. It also helped that the moment the kid came out of his mom, I gave him to the step mom. So she had to clean him, and that made her bond with him.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

Aw what a sweet goat. I'm glad everything worked out for ya


----------



## Blackheadedboers (Dec 19, 2013)

Yup, and now my black headed boer doe gave birth to twin doelings!! One black head!!! and one red head.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Congrats on all the kidding!!


----------



## Blackheadedboers (Dec 19, 2013)

Thanks, That means I have four more to go. Then my two does that are out of season, 1 in March and another in May.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

We'll congrats again  can you post pics of the new babies??


----------



## Blackheadedboers (Dec 19, 2013)

Two more does kidded with twins!! And Sure I'll post pictures as soon as I can.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

Oh congrats for the third or second time  haha


----------



## Blackheadedboers (Dec 19, 2013)

Thanks, I lost one of the triplets. He was tiny and we don't think he was born alright. So my total of live kids comes to 10 5 boys and 5 girls.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

Wow that is pretty good. Last year I had a small herd and I had two girls and a boy. I have one doe that is pregnant and one who seems to be pregnant. I assume a boy and girl from the goat who is pregnant and a boy from the one who maybe pregnant. I'm hoping for the best


----------



## Blackheadedboers (Dec 19, 2013)

Well good luck!!


----------



## Blackheadedboers (Dec 19, 2013)

http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f219/my-boer-does-have-finally-kidded-161628/#post1611499

Here are the pictures of the kids!!


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

Thanks  and you kids are adorable ( goat kids that is) haha 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------

